# where/who for good second hand gym equipment



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

I have a friend opening a gym ,he's asked me to either come in with him or at least help set it up etc and initially as it'll be losing money we need to start with second hand. seems we just missed the commercial equipment auction as we'd have definitely bought some of that..any help apreciated


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm sure Tekkers has a garage full of commercial gym equipment after deciding not to open up his own gym


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

http://www.puregymfitnessequipment.co.uk/pgfe/

In birmingham, I recently got a bench off him from ebay. Looks like he mostly does cardio stuff.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Just look up power racks on E-Bay. Get some adjustable benches. Build your own platforms. Buy a tonne of second hand weights and Bars.

The only problem is going to be finding a decent set of Dumbbells.

All you need in my opinion.


----------



## The terminator (Jan 2, 2016)

Dan Tekkers get in touch please my old friend !


----------

